# New slippers!... what the heck are they?



## ElixirIce (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey guys! It's been awhile since I last posted, but what better way to come back than with new slippers! I picked these two awhile back and they had no labels on them or anything. They've since then bloomed, so I was wondering if I could get your expertise on naming them and/or any tips or special magical spells I can cast to make them survive for many, many years to come  Thanks for your help!

-Lisa Marie


----------



## paphreek (Apr 18, 2007)

Both probably have cochlopetalums for one parent. The second parent on the first picture is most likely a mutifloral and the second parent on the second picture is probably delenatii. I hope this helps.


----------



## Roy (Apr 18, 2007)

The first one looks like P. Landmark and the 2nd P. Delophyllum to me.


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 18, 2007)

Roy said:


> The first one looks like P. Landmark and the 2nd P. Delophyllum to me.



That's my guess also.....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree that the first one is probably Landmark. The 2nd, well, it could be Delophyllum, Dellaina, or any of the cochlo x delanatii crosses (except for Deperle)...Take care, Eric


----------



## ElixirIce (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys! :rollhappy:


----------



## ScottMcC (Apr 19, 2007)

It does look a lot like Landmark, but the petals are much shorter and less twisted than on mine.


----------

